# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  nueva foto de Xavi

## Mariano Sosa

Me parece Xavi o te has adelgazado en las vacaciones? Yo para no ser menos también cambio mi avatar. En este caso me he engordado.. la vida de casado y de hombre de negocios se dejan notar (juro que el otro era yo tambien jaja). Bueno.. más que nada aviso para que sepan que cambie la foto y no me baneen del area secreta :P

Un abrazo

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

(Chst, chst.. Mariano, anda ven a quí, que te voy a decir una cosita al oído. Majete, recupera la otra foto, ¿vale? digamos que esta no te favorece mucho... Además, aquí entran niños y sus padres quieren que duerman tranquilos por las noches)


(Además, la otra te daba un aire muy profesional, necesario para el 'barandanfhurer' del foro)

----------


## Mariano Sosa

si, tienes razón... tal vez asi entren menos niños jaja. Ya se que muchas fans se decepcionaran pero la vida es asi.. ¿ a que ahora tengo más pinta de baneador que antes eh? eh :P

----------


## eidanyoson

Bueno, más que miedo metes ¡TERROR!   :D 


 Si que es verdad qeu estabas mas guapo antes. Pero te entiendo. Yo antes, con 3 o 4 años, era una ricura. Y en unos poco años más mira como me he quedado en la foto.

 Y él de Innisfree (que nadie sabe ya ni dónde está ni lo que es) hace sólo un año o dos era un conejito achuchable y mira ahora en que chistera viejota se convirtió...

 La vida nos trata mal, Mariano.... 8-)

----------


## Xavi-Z

Mariano!!! Mariano!! ¿Donde estás? Oye, tú el de la foto ¿que has hecho con Mariano? Se que te lo has comido... ¡Escupelo! ¡Escupelo!

¡Mariano! ¡Rápido! sal de ahí dentro, que estás ahí lo se.

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Lo de casarse y engordar va unido. A mi me pasó lo mismo, engordé unos 20 kilos después de casarme.... No tuve más remedio que empezar a hacer deporte. Para muestra una foto mía de hace un par de años:

----------


## ExTrEm0

Tío!!! Mucho más delgado (al menos de cara). ¿Qué hiciste? Yo también he subido unos buenos kilos (y no me he casado) xD  Dinos tu secreto!!!!!

----------


## lop1

:shock:  :shock:* ¿Mariano?* :shock:  :shock: *¿eres tu?* :shock:  :shock: 
Has tomado algo¿?   :Lol:   para banear si que queda bien, pero como administrador del foro 8) ... esta claro que cuando entre alguien nuevo, respeto, lo que se dice respeto te tendran con esta foto  :Lol:  
Cuando entré en el foro, la primera foto que vi fue la tuya y me parecio un mago PROFESIONAL, MUY PROFESIONAL y fue una de las razones por la que entré... me pareció un muy buen foro de magia... y ahora   8) jeje

Saludos (mi opinion: cambiate la foto  :Lol:  , me encanta el misterio y magia de la otra)

----------


## DarkHairy

:shock:  :(

----------


## Marco Antonio

Por cierto Xavi.... ¿no sabes que con manga corta no se lleva reloj?   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   a ver si estudiamos más

----------


## halexx

Arghhhhhh  arggggg   aahhhhh     socorrrrrrooooo




 :evil:  :evil: 



Ostas mariano que sutooooooooo!!!! jjejeje, es bromaaa


P.d, pues yo lo del reloj lo acabo de aprender,,, xdddd


saludosss

----------


## Solitude

¡¡VAYA SUSTO QUE ME HAS PEGAO TÍO!! Pareces Drácula en su ataud. Solo te faltan los colmillos. ¡Anda...házle caso a O'Malley!
En fin, no te preocupes Mariano, fíjate que yo ya ni siquiera pongo mi foto, sino la de Terence Hill que es un pelín más guapo que yo :( . ¿Por qué se cree la gente que en mi video no sale la cara... ehhh? 8-) Y al que le moleste que se aguante. Al fin y al cabo, estamos en un foro de *ilusionismo*... ¿o no?  :roll: 

 :Lol:

----------


## ExTrEm0

Lo del reloj aún no lo entiendo...

----------


## DarkHairy

es q en la foto de mas arriba q esta con niños de color tiene camiseta con mangas cortas y debe de ser una regla de la moda o algo asi pero segun el no se tienen q poner reloj cuando se lleva camiseta de manga corta... asi lo entendi yo

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Yo diria que es por el moreno reloj, tan bonito y tal lucido, incluso más que el moreno paleta de la camiseta imperio.

Por cierto este es mi mensajes 666 y veo a Mariano con esa cara....

¿Casualidad? Mmmmmm .... Yo diria que no. Ju ju ju ju.

----------


## miguelajo

Si te casas engordas 20 kilos?...
No me j... que me he casado hace un mes....
Me cachis....
SALU2
Miguel AJO

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Lo del reloj es una recomendación sobre la magia. Lo dijo Talman en sus valoraciones (creo recordar, habría que repasar). A la hora de hacer magia, si llevas manga corta (o camisa remangada) no debes llevar reloj.

Mariano, tío.... no es que tenga pinta de baneador, es que parece que te has cargado de estupefacientes hasta en la Fe de Bautismo. Comprendo que los necesites para no desesperarte con nuestras tonterías, pero ahórranos el espectáculo.

Por favor, que vuelva tu antiguo avatar (pero que no haga como el de 'El Almendro'.. mejor si viene antes de navidad)

----------


## magomago

> Si te casas engordas 20 kilos?...
> No me j... que me he casado hace un mes....


Yo todavia no me he casado pero todos mis mis amigos que se han casado engordaron 20 kilos ,asi que ya sabes,dentro de poco si quereis hacer algun dueto magistral Jose y tu ,me temo que coparás el escenario,a por cierto felicidades por la boda claro.
Mariano ,vamos a recoger firmas para que vuelva tu otra foto,ya no he necesitado el café para despertarme,que mirada mas........ intensa.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Estooooooo...... Mariano...... Pásate por Cambalache: Parecidos Razonables....

(jiu jiu jiu)

----------


## Felipe

¡Joe, Mariano! Si llego a ver esta foto la primera vez que entré en el foro, no te hago un pedido ni harto de vino (de Rioja).

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ni harto de vino (de Rioja).


No sé por qué me da que este tipo y yo nos vamos a llevar muy bien...

----------


## Manolo Talman

Si es que soys de lo que no hay eh? extremistas para todo, a no ser que el reloj este justificado para algun efecto yo creo que por motivos de estetica no se deberia llevar...  otra cosa es en la vida real fuera de hacer juegos... 

por cierto... a mi me han debido de casar y yo no me he enterado porque he cogido 20 kilos y no se en donde... ¿es grave doctor?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> a no ser que el reloj este justificado para algun efecto yo creo que por motivos de estetica no se deberia llevar...


¡Cuánto me alegra oir eso! Estoy del Cuco hasta los 'estos' del refocile.

----------


## Ella

vale, yo tambien actualizare mi foto que me ha crecido el pelo y estoy morenita del verano  :Smile1:

----------


## Xavi-Z

Mirala que guapa.... si parece hasta buena persona.

Luego la conoces y ....   :D

----------


## Ella

> Mirala que guapa.... si parece hasta buena persona.
> 
> Luego la conoces y ....   :D


la queria hacer con mi perro pero no estaba por la labor...aparte yo si soy buena persona, inocente e indefenza.... :117: , y desnuda soy mas guapa.

manolo, lo malo de llevar reloj es que la gente piensa que esondes alli las cosas y que puede haber un sistema magnetico, yo tengo un problema y es que no se como sacarme el mio :D

----------


## ExTrEm0

¿Sacarte el qué? Es que me cegué con lo de "desnuda"...

----------


## miguelajo

Je,je el reloj dice...
Pues a mi con las pulseras ni te cuento...Pero si no me las quité ni pa la boda...
Cuando me dicen que me guardo las cartas en las pulseras les digo: " Vaya...me has pillado!!, como te has dado cuenta?"
Con eso basta para que se den cuenta de la estupidez del comentario...
SALU2
Miguel AJO

----------


## Némesis

¿Oiga?
¿Hola?
¿Policía?
Vengan aquí en seguida, hay un individuo que quiere hacerse pasar por Mariano Sosa... Sí, sí, el de la tienda de magia.

----------

